# Lake Shelby



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Going to be fishing Lake Shelby this weekend, anyone have any suggestions as to locations on the lake that produce better than others.. :thumbup:​


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

How did that turn out? I have read a lot about Lake Shelby but never fished it. I bet it's shallow?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv caught some cats outta there, biggest ones where around 10lbs,


----------

